# amp problem



## Cruckshank (Oct 24, 2008)

I have an ancient Pioneer sa-900 amp. I dug it up from my dads garage and it probably hasn't been used in 25 years. When I hook it up it starts out fine, but seems to fade out on one side after awhile. I was told it was probably a blown channel. Any expertise on the subject would be greatly appreciated. I'm wondering if it would be worth taking apart and trying to fix.
Thanks, Lindsay


----------

